# Dubstep



## Jeko (Jun 30, 2012)

Heaven of my dreams (dubstep) - insidious - YouTube

Anyone like it?

(not a famous example, but it works for me)

I've been a fan of dubstep for a long time now. Doe anyone else share my love for wub-wub?


----------



## JimJanuary (Jun 30, 2012)

I used to love dubstep....until Skrillex. Now I don't bother looking up new tracks because everyone is going for the same sound... that and the youtube comments are infuriating

All that said, the track you posted up was actually pretty good


----------



## Jeko (Jun 30, 2012)

Skrillex is probably one of my favourite artists... each to their own, I guess. The variety of styles he incorporates, and the attention to detail to the engineering of the audio, puts him above many others in my opinion.

But yeah, the youtube comments are stupid. The track is free to download and reproduce, as long as you attribute it to the artist (insidious) and don't edit/remix it or use it for financial gain (it's got a creative commons license). All in all, it's pretty on par with what the big names are dishing out nowadays. Insidious could easily fit in.

My current favourite for dubstep/similar EDM: Knife Party. Cut out a bit of the pendulum pie and give them a laptop with bells and whistles on, and you get brilliant stuff.


----------



## Cefor (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't understand why people hate on Skrillex, to be honest... I quite like the tracks (no idea if Skrillex is a man/woman/group haha!). I'm new to dubstep, really. Was a rock enthusiast for ages, with a bit of metal thrown in for good measure... until I realised that having narrow music tastes was just a daft idea. That, and the clubs in town only play pop/r'n'b/dubstep/techno/etc. with one-night exceptions to that rule, so I thought I may as well listen to some at home, too.

Deadmau5 is common in my playlists, so is Mt Eden. Oh, and Flux Pavilion. I have no idea if these people are true dubstep or whatever, but they're close and pretty damn good 

That track from Insidious is also pretty great though.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 30, 2012)

People need something to hate... might be because Skrillex dresses emo-ish.

Deadmau5 is brilliant for trance/minimalistic house. Flux Pavillion has his own kind of style of dubstep that sets him apart from most other artists, though I prefer his remixes to his original works.

I find that there are a lot of artists out there that aren't getting enough spotlight: Zomboy, Zeds Dead, to name a couple.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Jun 30, 2012)

Dubstep is the sound of trying to start your car but it failing again and again..


----------



## philistine (Jun 30, 2012)

Amber Leaf said:


> Dubstep is the sound of trying to start your car but it failing again and again..



lol

You just reminded me of an epigram I wrote a while back:

'Tomorrow's music is today's backfiring exhaust'


----------



## JimJanuary (Jul 1, 2012)

In truth I did like the first two Skrillex EPs, but most things he has released since have had bass drops super similar to 'Nice sprites...' which gets me thinking that he's just running with a formula that sells.  I realize that musicians need to make money in order to survive, but I guess I'm most attracted to artists that constantly move forward


----------



## Jeko (Jul 1, 2012)

> Dubstep is the sound of trying to start your car but it failing again and again..



No, it's the sound of a computer having a heart attack. You're thinking of this:

[video=youtube;s8Qa2t71aFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8Qa2t71aFE[/video]

And that isn't dubstep.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 1, 2012)

*Explicit language warning*

Dubstep is like a vibrator for the ears. It by passes the need for chorus and lyrics and directly stimulates the pleasure audio centers of your brain. That being said, some people don't like pure vibration.


----------



## Jeko (Jul 2, 2012)

^You could say DnB and House are often the same. It's the bass - take it away, and you're left with bland electronic music (or KILLAWATT, to give an example)


----------



## Leyline (Jul 2, 2012)

It makes the girlies dance, so I'm down.


----------



## Cefor (Jul 2, 2012)

Cadence said:


> I find that there are a lot of artists out there that aren't getting enough spotlight: Zomboy, Zeds Dead, to name a couple.



Zeds Dead is good, heard a few tracks from him/her/them. The UKF (a dubstep radio station I assume, but they have a big presence on YouTube) have some of their remixes online.


----------



## Jeko (Jul 3, 2012)

^White Satin has to be my favourite right now.


----------



## Cefor (Jul 3, 2012)

Cadence said:


> ^White Satin has to be my favourite right now.



Agreed.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not going to lie, I am not a dubstep fan. To me it is this. Also for the record I'm not saying dubstep is bad


----------



## D.H.A.O.H. (Nov 21, 2012)

Ephixa has some mean zelda covers. I am very picky with Dubstep. I really dislike most of it. But then again, i am that way with most music genres. I DO however like Skrillex; i liked Sonny Moore when he was in From First To Last.


----------



## Nutmeg123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Skrillex doesn't make dubstep, he makes electronic house which shares some characteristics with dubstep. Personally I enjoy techno, drum & bass and psychedelic trance


----------



## Jeko (Nov 30, 2012)

> Skrillex doesn't make dubstep, he makes electronic house which shares some characteristics with dubstep.



Skrillex does make dubstep. He also makes brostep, glitch house, fidget house and, recently, drumstep.

Have you heard the Ruffneck Bass? Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites? Dubstep in its prime.


----------



## GonneLights (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;yi5fVlVRous]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi5fVlVRous[/video]

Early rugged dubstep, laid back with a slick and slippery jungle sound, with strange poetry and invisible drops. That's the stuff I dig. I haven't really penetrated the genre yet. I don't _know _any of the wub-wub stuff. My interest in dub step is spilling over from 2-step and d'n'b, rather than coming from the core.


----------



## Nutmeg123 (Nov 30, 2012)

I am friends with several DJs who have all told me that he makes electro-house, I would trust what they say lol but I am sure that there are exceptions. As far as I remember though 2 of the DJs I know have both told me he doesn't make dubstep at all, just electro-house that is a very close imitation of dubstep. I am not sure about the technical side of all this. Also what drumstep songs has he made? I would like to listen, I love drumstep but am doubtful that any music this man produces can be anything other than shit.


----------



## Jeko (Dec 1, 2012)

> I am friends with several DJs who have all told me that he makes electro-house



There is a strong difference between electro-house and electronic music with house beats. Deadmau5 is more electro-house.

Skrillex's music is much closer to the hardcore bass-heavy offspring of dubstep, brostep.

I believe his drumstep songs are mostly remixes, rather than original tracks.



> I love drumstep but am doubtful that any music this man produces can be anything other than ****



My brother is a brilliant musician, and he loves the likes of Bach and Chopin and all that stuff. He also loves Skrillex, because it has the same kind of musical interest as classical music. It's very intelligently made - the amount of technology Skrillex uses is off the scale.

So I don't think anything Skrillex makes can ever be ****.


----------



## Nutmeg123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe I should clarify, I suppose I meant to say that it sounds shit. I can respect what he does and the fact that very intricate and intelligent music isn't necessarily going to sound good to all ears.


----------

